# Question about goats and lice-just out of curiosity



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that goats could easily get lice, but how serious is it, how do you find them, and how do you treat? I would think the stall bedding would definitely need to be changed, but do you actually have to wash them? I was also wondering about fleas/ticks-do goats get those to? I just want to do preventative maintenance...I have heard stories but don't really know. THANKS!

:whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know if they get fleas never had that issue before. Ticks yes but not as bad as our dogs get. for some reason I rarely see a tick on my goats.

As to how to treat. There are several ways to treat lice. 
Sevin dust
Permectrin (use like front line but it leaves a greasy mark)
DE - never used it but I have heard it does work
VetRx - again never used it but been told you put it on like front line. This is a great option for kids too since its all natural

I havent ever treated bedding but I just remove it and then lay down new stuff.

Flea and tick bath probably wouldnt kill the lice. Plus goats hate baths so ti would stress them in doing it - just my opinion


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

How serious is it? Well it can be very serious. There are two types of lice, biting and sucking lice. Sucking lice, well they suck the blood, the goat gets anaemic and can die. Biting lice, they just bite but they can cause huge weight loss and lowered immune system, so yes I guess in those situations it can be very serious also. 

How do you find them? The first clue is that your goats are scratching a lot, if they are fibre goats their mohair/cashmere starts to look really ugly and ratty. They might be losing weight even though you are giving them plenty of food and they arent wormy. So simply restrain the animal, and part the hair, and have a good look all over the animal. the biting type are black, the sucking type are yellowy/browny. You might see the biting type actually crawling around all over the animal. The sucking type tend to be more still. They are small, like a piece of dust/dirt, but if you look closely you can see a head and little legs. 

How do you treat? As stacey said, you can also use ivermectin products, pour on products, spinosads, permethrins, anything to treat lice in horses, sheep or cattle (but make sure it covers both biting and sucking lice, or the type you have) and of course be careful with the milk withdrawals etc. 

Stall bedding - I've never changed it actually. The lice can only live an hour or so off the animal. 

Washing the animal - some treatments, especially horses and sheep, involve a wash. I have used malaban and nucidol products and both are great but you dilute it in water then wash the animal. Not that big a deal really.

Fleas - as far as I know, no. 

Ticks - yes. Use a normal tick preventative product for cattle, sheep, horses, dogs etc.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We had lice this year. I clean bedding daily, treat their back with DE and Vet Rx and when it got really bad on one of my goats shaved her.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

:leap: HOORAY FOR PARASITE QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!! :leap:

Y'all are right! Cattle, sheep, and goats don't get fleas so that's one less thing you have to worry about! :thumb: They do get Flies, Lice, Mites, and Ticks though. Here's what my textbook's (_Veterinary Parasitology: Reference Manual_, 5th Ed, by William J Foreyt) got to say on Lice, Mites, and Ticks.

Goat Lice:
1) *Mallophaga* - Biting lice (bite the skin)
_Bovicola (Dalmalinia) bovis_
http://www.vetschool.bris.ac.uk/langfor ... s/fas2.jpg
Symptoms - irritation, constant scratching, weight loss, _commonly occurs in fall or winter_
Treatment - Cypermethrin (Cydectin)
Ivermectin
Eprinomectin
Diazinon
Moxidectin

2) *Anoplura* - Sucking lice (suck blood) 
_Linognathus sp._
http://instruction.cvhs.okstate.edu/koc ... mg0001.jpg
Symptoms - anemia, weight loss, irritation
Treatments - Cypermethrin (Cydectin)
Ivermectin
Eprinomectin
Diazinon
Moxidectin

Goat Mites:
1) _Sarcoptes scabiei_ - Mange mite
http://www.madrimasd.org/blogs/salud_pu ... 5B1%5D.jpg
Symptoms - INTENSE itching, hair loss, poor growth
Treatments - Ivermectin SQ
Eprinomectin
Doramectin

2) _Chorioptes sp._ - Mange mite *Contagious to all mammals*
http://thekebun.files.wordpress.com/200 ... aprae2.jpg
Symptoms - Itching, hair loss especially in the hoof and tail areas
Treatments - Ivermectin SQ
Doramectin
Eprinomectin
Moxidectin

3) _Psorergates sp._ - Itch mite
http://www2.vet-lyon.fr/etu/DPN/images/ ... tesimp.jpg
Symptoms - slow spreading infestation (takes several years), mild chronic irritation
Treatments - Ivermectin
Organophosphate sprays

Goat Ticks:
Dermacentor sp.
http://stri.discoverlife.org/IM/I_GA/00 ... ,I_GA4.jpg
Symptoms - anemia, weight loss, poor growth, tick-related infections, lowered immunity, death occurs when infestation is high
Treatments - Hand-extract all or most individual ticks then treat with:
Organophosphates
Sevin
Amitraz ("Mitaban" . . . used for dogs and cats)

onder:

Edit: 
I should reiterate what everyone else has already said . . . treating the environment is absolutely essential to treating the problem on the goat itself. When ever you treat goats you should simultaneously treat their environment or your initial treatment will not be effective. :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had lice recently (well..my goats had it, not me personally) and I completely changed the bedding and dusted for DE...lice are gone now.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Good point Epona142! Goat lice are not contagious to humans so if you feel really itchy after treating your lice-infested goaties never fear! Those lice are just having a quick nibble :cake: before realizing they aren't on a fresh, juicy goat anymore :shocked: . One bite and they're diving off of you in disgust :veryangry: , lol! Mites, on the other hand, are not so picky. They can stay on you so be sure to shower and wash your hair really well after treating those goaties. :thumb:

Oh! You can usually see lice with the naked eye, but it can be hard to tell what type you have unless you can get a better look. You generally can't see mites so many vets will tell you that you find lice and mites by doing a skin scraping and looking under the microscope . All the tools you need for a skin scraping are: a new razor blade, mineral oil, microscope, and microscopic slide.

Take a _small_ bit of the goat's skin (in the worst affected area you can easily access) and pinch it between your thumb and pointer finger. Add a drop of mineral oil to the pinched area and to the microscope slide. Then take the razor blade and scrape the pinched area of skin until it bleeds. DO NOT CUT THE SKIN like you're carving a piece of steak . . . just scrape it like you're trying to get a conspicuous sticker off an expensive decoration :help: . Scrape until you see the slightest bit of blood peaking through the area. You're not going to look at the blood, but you will look at the deepest areas of skin just before the blood vessels which is where the mites live. Next, take what you have on your razor blade and put the entire clump, fur and all, on the slide. Put the slide under the microscope, and look for buggies!!  Be sure to put a little neosporin or other antiseptic on that little scrape you made too just in case. :thumb: Preferably not WoundKote or anything else with alcohol because it will burn like the dickens on that little scrape and your goat will be even less pleased with you :GAAH:

If you aren't comfortable doing a skin scraping and the drugs to treat lice or mites hasn't been working your vet can do a skin scraping for you or you could probably even make a vet tech appointment and save a little money :greengrin: . Even better, you only have to check one goat because if they are all experiencing the same symptoms they likely all have the same bug.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a girl that has lost alot of hair on her front legs. She has what looks like bad dandruff- big white flakes. I brushed her coat and only could find a few lice. Could lice cause hair loss or is it a combo of lice and mites? Can I use seven dust or do I need to use ivomectin injectable?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Sevin dust will work for biting lice and mites. Sucking lice are treated with Ivermectin


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

At the fair I'm currently attending, a poor woman had to take all her Nigerians home when it was discovered they had lice while being clipped. Her 4H children were pretty sad. I told her, "next time, clip them at home, not the fair."
We always find a few when we clip in the spring, but a close clip exposes them to the sun and they die and fall off. You'll find them especially on the rump and in their "armpits". Anything the sun doesn't get can be dusted with Diatomaceous Earth and that'll do the trick. Clipping is the best treatment. Even our pet goats who don't show get an annual bath and a haircut. Never any serious bug problems.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well we use Synergize, we get it though Jeffers, for lice. A jug has last us over two years as you one need 5 or so CC's down the back.

Ticks, we put out the sulfer licks, yellow salt block, and that has helped out to where very few are seen.

Hope that helps.


----------

